# I've Decided To Become An Electrician



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

I know I haven't posted on here in a long time but I have decided that since my old degree, after not using what I learned in university, is almost useless now, I am going back to school.

I am going to first try to go to technical school and then transfer to a 4 year apprenticeship and become an electrician.

I am even writing a full website about the experience about what it takes to become an electrician. It is Electrician Training School

So any of you decide to go back to school and instead do a technical school instead of the usual college experience?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fluidglide said:


> I know I haven't posted on here in a long time but I have decided that since my old degree, after not using what I learned in university, is almost useless now, I am going back to school.
> 
> I am going to first try to go to technical school and then transfer to a 4 year apprenticeship and become an electrician.
> 
> ...


I'm shocked! :duck :lol.

No, seriously, electricians are in pretty high demand. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Its a dirty job, and you are expected to work out of town a lot. At least where I am from.


----------

